# Crew wanted for state water trip out of Port A (Sunday)



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Forecast looks nice for Sunday if anyone wants to make a state water Snapper, King, Ling, anything kind of trip out of Port Aransas...will hit the rigs for snapper and ships for Ling with some trolling for Kings and such thrown in there. If it's really nice we might make it out a little farther- really open to anything.

Running a 24' Pro-Line with all necessary rigging, safety equip, etc. 

Split gas/bait (for a short trip like this it should be about $50-$75 a person)

Just looking to meet some new 2coolers and have a good time- we have 99% of tackle needed but you can bring your own if you want.

PM me if interested
Thanks! 
-Dillon


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Crew still open for 1-2 people tomorrow


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Dang. If I had seen this yesterday I would have been down. I'm in SA and make the run to PA often. I have fished with my bro for the last 10yrs out of poc on his 24' century. So I have some experience offshore. Shoot me a pm if youre looking for crew again. Good luck.


----------

